# What are you eating now? Man Food. Not for beginners.



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Gentlemen, we like to eat right?
There are meals - your average daily meat and veggies, or meat and meat if you are part of The Massive, and of course veggies and veggies if you are a mod, but there are also Man Meals.
These Man Meals are meals prepared by men, for themselves. Or themselves and their drunk mates.
Some are works of genius, some are crimes against humanity. But they exist, in a million different guises, and after having come across the simply heavenly Shooters Sandwich (see link), I figured that we could all benefit from gettin' our Brains Trust on, and pooling a bit of knowledge.
Check out that sanga - unbelievable - I'm making one this weekend.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/ ... ?fb=native
what else you got then?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks a Iittle fattening?

I'm having steamed brocolli stalks and fresh squeezed orange juice.


----------



## Hillynath (Sep 19, 2011)

Here we go - 




Or any of their other videos... Have to see to believe


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

hell every friday and saturday night you eat a dodgy lamb kebab from a hygenic caravan parked outside your local. what could get bettter than a large pile of reconsitituted meat spin on a stick in front of a giant toaster element for six days before you eat it


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Home made beef jerky.

Buy cheap cuts of meat, $6/kg rump, even the cheaper blade steak works ok, trim the fat, slice into ribbons as you would for stirfry, make marinade with lots of hot chilli, stick in the dehydrator.

Don't eat too much in a single sitting otherwise you'll have trouble shitting!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

Homemade pancetta, the prequel to homemade salami.


----------



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

Not for vegans being going to this brazilian restaurant churasco ? costs $ 35 all you can eat drinks extra lamb , pork, chicken, beef cooked bbq on these big skewers walking past each table they offer you chunks of meat until you put the white flag up highly recommend it


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

When I was in need of a quick meal (drunk or hungover) I would take great delight in cooking up a feast for my comrades. Start with a couple cans of baked beans as a base and add whatever else was at hand: bacon, eggs, noodles, whatever.... all beat up into a mush and served on toast. To be honest it wasn't exactly tasty but it did the job 8)


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Canned Braised Steak and Onion between two slices of white bread in a Breville. Enough said


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Best I've had was a jumbo can of baked beans mixed with chicken soup concentrate.....I recall it was delicious and did the trick in soaking up 7 hours of beer swilling. must try that again!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not eating it now but I have fond memories of travelling around and camping and tucking into a tin of camp pie. Just whip the top of a d tuck in with a spoon or tip it out into your hand and eat it just like that. Tried it at home once but it didn't taste the same.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll confess to the Breakfast Smoothie.

Blueberries....bananas....honey.....greek yoghurt....???

No.
It was a Man Breakfast Smoothie.

Bacon, fried eggs, sausage, baked beans, fried potato, black pudding, mushrooms, heaps of tabasco and an arse lacerating chilli sauce, a peice of toast with marmalade, and a tall flat white.
In the blender for 2 minutes.
Served in a pint glass.

Farking wrong. Not recommended.


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Lately having this shake for brekky....

300ml milk, 1 banana, 1 TBS all-natural(100% peanuts) peanut butter, 40g whey protein, anf a lil squirt of choc topping !

Deelicious! High in protein, not too high in carbs, lots of good healthy fats, and a HEAP of calories (burnt off in the gym later) .

It's become an addiction


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

garmac said:


> Lately having this shake for brekky....
> 
> 300ml milk, 1 banana, 1 TBS all-natural(100% peanuts) peanut butter, 40g whey protein, anf a lil squirt of choc topping !
> 
> ...


*FAIL*

Please re-read the title of this thread.
There is a clear difference between Man Food, and food eaten by men.

This is not Man Food.
Precise measurements? Whey protein? 
No, much as I'm sure your shake is delicious, it has no place here.

I'm off to wrap a lamb, stuffed with beef, in bacon and fry it in Castrol GTX.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Not eating it now, but a spam jaffle with canned new potatoes and cheese is what I feel like.

Or a triple kebab plate, with shish, adana & another adana to wash the first one down, followed by an iskender to fill in the cracks.

Or pied de cochon (trotters, preferably stuffed with sweetbreads and morels, & served with beer and mash).

Or the fish that #7 is holding, with a happy ending. And an adana.

Or a whole BBQ pork loin, with applesauce and sauerkraut.

Or about 2kg of mussels, with fries, mayo, pickles & beer.

Or a carrot stick with cottage cheese, with a triple adana chaser (this one needs extra beer, and it attracts the likes of Keza).

Or the wooden platter from the now defunct Double Bay steakhouse, and a bypass. Meat on a sword is special meat.

I could go on.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

SBD you cant have 2 kgs of Mussels , you know it attracts the woman , awww , maybe thats the idea


----------



## Scotlander (Dec 5, 2011)

Angus Beef mince pie, clad in two slices of toast with Pataks Lime Pickle and tomatoe sauce.

I need Help !! :shock:


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

2 Words: "Luther Burger" google it!

Not for the faint hearted


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Scotlander said:


> Angus Beef mince pie, clad in two slices of toast with Pataks Lime Pickle and tomatoe sauce.
> 
> I need Help !! :shock:


Holy shit.
That was your first post.
You da man.
Or rather, 'yer a canny wee fella'.

That is Scottish Man Food - many would not even contemplate such a delight for fear of spontaneous combustion, or at best, an episode that sees your eyes fly out of their sockets like a ball bearing from a sling shot.

Nice one brother, welcome to the fold.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Fried spam on bread with tommy K !


----------



## Scotlander (Dec 5, 2011)

GregL said:


> Scotlander said:
> 
> 
> > Angus Beef mince pie, clad in two slices of toast with Pataks Lime Pickle and tomatoe sauce.
> ...


Cheers for the welcome GregL, they dont call us Scots "Bravehearts" for nothing ! :lol: Looking forward to getting out on the water soon.


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

GregL said:


> I'm off to wrap a lamb, stuffed with beef, in bacon and fry it in Castrol GTX.


 :lol: :lol:

I would upgrade to GTX2, much tastier.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Fried chips, 2 eggs cracked into them at the end and scrambled together.

Plate up the eggy chips and smother in bolognese sauce.

Top with grated pecorino.

Sprinkle generously with tabasco.

Top with a battered sav.

Only VB is right with this.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

A battered sav goes well with anything.

Years ago, my Dad's boss had a Filipino wife, who cooked several lavish spreads I can remember like it was yesterday. Everything she made contained frankfurts, wieners or hot dogs, or all three (if there's a difference). I miss her, she was the wurst cook ever. Anyone for Frankfurt Stroganoff? Wieners Meuniere? Hot Dog Gratin Surprise with a Kielbasa Coulis?

You could eat them Kerry, pretty sure they didn't contain any actual meat.

Mark Zuckerberg allegedly eats meat only if he's killed it. What does he kill if he feels like a hotdog?

If I'm going to have a hotdog, I want it with caramelised onions, sauerkraut, hot English mustard & tomato sauce please.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Hit a bronzewing pidgeon the other day, went back and picked it up, plucked and gutted and went in with the pork fillet in the slow cooker. Bit tough but tasty.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I had some left-over mashed yam (just yam and butter, no brown sugar or marshmallow) from Thanksgiving. OK, this isn't really NOW, now, but I did eat it for breakfast w/in the allotted week of leftoverness.
Anyway I put it in a pan with some peanut oil, and rounded out a hole in the middle and cracked in an egg. Fried it until firm and flipped it.

It was damn good. I'm definitely on to something.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

salticrak said:


> Anything that has not been drizzled,on a bed of..,infused with,lightly dusted,when i was a young fella and we went hunting in Africa the balls of whatever you had shot was very masculine tucker,or so the old bastards said.


Nothing wrong with a feed of fresh prairie oysters. Try them crumbed for something different. I've had them a few times when I've been castrating calves, just thrown them on the burner that' heats the branding iron. Don't worry about washing hands, just tuck in, blood, scrotum juice and all.

The beef one taste pretty good, like pork sausages, and the little squiggly tubey thing goes crunchy like the edge of an egg white that's been fried.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

sbd said:


> Mark Zuckerberg allegedly eats meat only if he's killed it. What does he kill if he feels like a hotdog?





Barrabundy said:


> Nothing wrong with a feed of fresh prairie oysters...
> The beef one taste pretty good, like pork sausages


It's all becoming clearer. Mmm, porky, beefy, gonady hot dogs.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Battered is always better than crumbed IMHO. Holds the juice in better, be it from scrotum, oyster, lard, yam whatever. Lets it dribble down your chin.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Battered is always better than crumbed IMHO. Holds the juice in better, be it from scrotum, oyster, lard, yam whatever. Lets it dribble down your chin.


Tried battered mars bar? Didn't do much for me but some people rave about them, definitely feels like your weekly dose of fat!


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

yep they go down well after my whole battered yeeros with tzatziki. I don't usually like sweets, unless they're battered


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Tulumba tatlisi - batter squeezed out of a fluted piping bag into cold oil, then heated until fried golden brown, then soused in a saturated sugar syrup until cool.

Worth heading out to Auburn for, eating them is how I want to die.










That plateful should just about do it.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Pure batter, pure genius Dave. I'm guessing the cold oil to start means maximum fat absorbtion? They'd be good with Rum just before a pre-dawn winter's launch. That's all folks.


----------



## Scotlander (Dec 5, 2011)

sbd said:


> Tulumba tatlisi - batter squeezed out of a fluted piping bag into cold oil, then heated until fried golden brown, then soused in a saturated sugar syrup until cool.
> 
> Worth heading out to Auburn for, eating them is how I want to die.
> 
> ...


I can feel my heart slowing down just looking at that platefull !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

It's a no-brainer, guys like everything that's no good for them!


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

This thread has got me daydreaming.

This morning I wondered what it would be like to stuff a sausage skin full of bolognese or chili con carne, then batter and deep fry it like a battered sav.

Then use these meat torpedos to scoop up mouthfuls of the bolognese or chili from a bowl while watching the soccer in the middle of the night.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Wrassemagnet, you're full of shit because if you actually ate all that stuff you wouldn't be capable of loading your kayak let alone it carrying you!


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

You're right Con, I've gained a kilo just daydreaming about the stuff in this thread. I'm safe from actually going the scoff though until after Christmas when the fast ends. By New Year's Eve I'll need a lifejacket for each thigh and a yak for each butt cheek. I'm going to eat until I can't breathe, then put in a drip in each arm and start a meat infusion in one, Zantac infusion in the other. The only vegetable I'm going to touch for the next 40 days will be batter. No I lie, beer is a vegetable too.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Wrassemagnet said:


> You're right Con, I've gained a kilo just daydreaming about the stuff in this thread. I'm safe from actually going the scoff though until after Christmas when the fast ends. By New Year's Eve I'll need a lifejacket for each thigh and a yak for each butt cheek. I'm going to eat until I can't breathe, then put in a drip in each arm and start a meat infusion in one, Zantac infusion in the other. The only vegetable I'm going to touch for the next 40 days will be batter. No I lie, beer is a vegetable too.


Good onya, that's my policy for this time of year too!


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

salticrak said:


> Another man food from the old country is vetkoek,literally deep fried bread dough,easy to make excellent with curry mince or jam,mmm deep fried goodness.


finish & klaar


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm going to have to relinquish my man card. This is how I spent my weekend.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Say it isn't so!

surely the 3 layers are meat pies, not cake? Beef, lamb and venison (chicken would definitely be gay).


----------



## FiftyCal (Sep 1, 2010)

Gonna smoke some ribs when I get back to Sydney on sat.

No time to whip up a rib rub, so i'm gonna cheat and paste some sauce on. I do 3hours no foil, 1.5hrs foil, 1hr rest at 220F.

Can't wait


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

FiftyCal said:


> Gonna smoke some ribs when I get back to Sydney on sat.
> 
> No time to whip up a rib rub, so i'm gonna cheat and paste some sauce on. I do 3hours no foil, 1.5hrs foil, 1hr rest at 220F.
> 
> Can't wait


What time? I'll bring the fairy bread, & some doilies.


----------



## FiftyCal (Sep 1, 2010)

These ribs are gonna suck.

No rub means that it's just gonna taste like sauce.

Gonna do a tri tip in a couple of weeks. That will be AWESOME. Gonna cook it for about 14hrs


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

All right, I'm manning up again now. Kerry, you can have the rest of the fairy bread, I've used lard instead of butter because you look like you need it.

What's in a good rub FiftyCal? What'cha smoking' them in? For the cheap version, do you make the sauce, or go store-bought?


----------



## FiftyCal (Sep 1, 2010)

sbd said:


> All right, I'm manning up again now. Kerry, you can have the rest of the fairy bread, I've used lard instead of butter because you look like you need it.
> 
> What's in a good rub FiftyCal? What'cha smoking' them in? For the cheap version, do you make the sauce, or go store-bought?


The rub is very dependant on who you ask. I change my rub recipe very frequently. I personally like rubs with:

Salt
Brown sugar
Garlic Powder
Paprika
Pepper
Chilli powder

Onion powder is sometimes added. Sometimes I do a very basic rub of brown sugar, a bit of salt and some paprika. Some people don't add salt or sugar.

With ribs, I like to do a glaze when I can be bothered. The glaze has honey, apple juice, a touch of apple cider vinegar. The glaze is a bloody ripper but requires constant brushing on every 15mins of the last hour of cooking.

Sauce wise it also varies. When I'm bothered (rarely), I make a sauce, but it appears nobody gives a crap if I made BBQ sauce or bought it so I usually use store bought BBQ sauce now. Lee Kum Kee spare rib plum sauce works well when painted on.

I usually smoke on my Traeger (which I love). I usually use mesquite for pork and beef, although lately I have taken to oak.

The problem with rubs is you have to rub them on with your hands, and you should be applying the rub the day before, which makes it hard for lazy people like me. That, and half the idiots you serve the food to like to slather it in bbq sauce anyway.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm rather partial to a good rub.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

salticrak said:


> biltong and pistachio nuts,salted. ;-)


Hey Salti, do you make your own biltong? Had a Safa in my street and he used to make it, was absolutely fantastic with a few beers on a neighbourly sunday sesh, but he his doing lots of work OS lately and is only home for about 2 weeks every 8-9 months. Figure the best way to get a regular fix is to make my own.

If you got a recipe/method/recommendation etc post it in the kitchen scales section.

Kev


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

It's that time of year again...
Dutch sausijzenbroodjes! Pigs in blankets for the Americanos. Sausage rolls, for everyone else.
Sagey pork sausage wrapped in pastry made with lard AND butter. I guess it makes sense they are traditional Christmas foods in my family. I don't think the Zed line would survive it more than once a year.


----------



## FiftyCal (Sep 1, 2010)

Taken a couple of hours ago. They are currently in foil resting for an hour


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

It's not all beer and skittles in the world of fried foods.

http://www.watoday.com.au/world/compens ... 1pb9k.html

It's also mysterious how the WA papers have a completely different class of "news" to the other Australian offerings.


----------



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

sbd said:


> Not eating it now, but a spam jaffle with canned new potatoes and cheese is what I feel like.
> 
> Or a triple kebab plate, with shish, adana & another adana to wash the first one down, followed by an iskender to fill in the cracks.
> 
> ...


You tell me when you want some awesome home made adana kebabs mate. It will blow your mind. Not kidding.

Musty


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

This is what I had for Christmas lunch (there was also a token amount of salad from which I abstained).....


----------



## Scotlander (Dec 5, 2011)

Proper Man Food that is !!


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Came into this thread too late I see.
Any of the northside yakkers might want to check out Kaiser Stubn at Terrey Hills though. They serve a meat wheelbarrow. Yes, a little wooden wheelbarrow filled with all sorts of porky fleisch.
That's man food.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

bunsen said:


> Came into this thread too late I see.
> Any of the northside yakkers might want to check out Kaiser Stubn at Terrey Hills though. They serve a meat wheelbarrow. Yes, a little wooden wheelbarrow filled with all sorts of porky fleisch.
> That's man food.


Now see what you've done. I'm booked in for the meat wheelbarrow tonight, currently fasting in preparation.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Happiness is a wheelbarrow full of meat.

Had beef soup with liver dumpling and panfried calves liver with bacon to start. Man food, served with man beer.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

The Meatssiah has arrived. In a wheelbarrow. 
I can clearly see you praying.

Amen to that post Brother SBD.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

And now for the periodic table of meat.
http://pleatedjeans.files.wordpress.com ... f-meat.png


----------



## baitfishin (Mar 8, 2011)

good god!!

ive gained 10kg just looking at this thread..

.


----------



## Scotlander (Dec 5, 2011)

sbd said:


> Happiness is a wheelbarrow full of meat.
> 
> Had beef soup with liver dumpling and panfried calves liver with bacon to start. Man food, served with man beer.


 !! I thought you were having a laugh about the wheelbarrow :lol:


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I regularly commit culinary crimes of passion. I try to document my successes and excesses at my food blog: The Hollow Leg Diner

I haven't updated with tonight's meal yet: Costilla de puerco, chili verde con puerco chilaquiles, frijoles refritos con longaniza, espinacas con crema and papas picante. I was cooking for a dozen unexpected guests and I didn't have time to take any pictures before everything got scarfed up.


----------



## baitfishin (Mar 8, 2011)

DGax65 said:


> I regularly commit culinary crimes of passion. I try to document my successes and excesses at my food blog: The Hollow Leg Diner
> 
> I haven't updated with tonight's meal yet: Costilla de puerco, chili verde con puerco chilaquiles, frijoles refritos con longaniza, espinacas con crema and papas picante. I was cooking for a dozen unexpected guests and I didn't have time to take any pictures before everything got scarfed up.


c'mon, you copy and pasted that.... 

anyne watch "man vs food"?


----------



## Batron (Mar 3, 2012)

ok its an old post but...
Mine is a good Old Slodge.
First thing is to go to the fridge 
One must standing on one leg leaning on the door. Sigh a few time
Have a quick whine about the fridge being empty.
Dig out what ever should be still edible you know not covered in fur. :lol:

1 capsicum chopped up
Hand full of mushrooms sliced
Large tomato chopped up 
1 onion chopped up
2 or 3 carrots chopped up
And a chunk of cabbage. Chopped 
Use whatever else looks Edible!

Do same to the freezer 
Chicken or steak whatever there.

Chop up meat and fry in pan with olive oil fry up to suit your taste mines medium rare.
Put in bowl and use same pan to fry up the onion carrot and capsicum another large splash of olive oil
When nearly cooked chuck in the rest of ingredient's. don't forget the meat unless you're a MOD. :twisted: 
Stir until almost ready to eat. Then you have to add the secret ingredients. !!!!!
Also if Mates should turn up while preparing just add can baked beans to make it go further

Secret ingredients shhh Plum sauce oyster sauce dash of worstershire sauce and large splash of hot chili sauce to taste.


----------



## baitfishin (Mar 8, 2011)

Batron said:


> don't forget the meat unless you're a MOD. :twisted:
> .


 :lol:

ive seen red eat sausages though..... ;-)


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2012)

Daddy would you like some sausage?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

For those with a sweeter tooth, here's something I haven't had for many years but had tonight and used to be a regular amongst the Greeks back in the day.

Generically it's known as "glyco" (pronounced a bit differently but you get the idea) and there are many different versions of it. The best way to describe it is glaced anything that's available at the time. The fruit, vege, or flower is served up in the high-fructose syrup in which it is stored and the usual commercially available variations are oranges, egg plant, grapes. Generally the fruits are small and immature and are complete with seeds, skin etc which you can't really taste or feel as you're eating it except for the grapes.

My father tells me that when he was a kid his mother would make her own using lemon blossoms, it was food of the Gods in his opinion and I'd kill to try some.

My mrs brought back a jar each of the orange and egg plant for me (because I'm the best husband in the whole wide world!) along with a jar of the garden variety Vanilla fondant. There is a dinky-di Greek variation of the vanilla variety using flavouring made from the sap of a tree that only grows on one island in Greece (Chios, where my paternal granparent came from). They also use this sap to make the incence that burns in Orthodox churches. It's called Mastiha and I love it although it's probably an acquired taste. THey make chewing gum with it but the flavour doesn't lascht and lascht.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Barrabundy said:


> For those with a sweeter tooth, here's something I haven't had for many years but had tonight and used to be a regular amongst the Greeks back in the day.


I wooed my wife with the fig version of this, and even now have a jar in the fridge.

The pine resin (mastic, cam sakiz in Turkish) is lovely too.

If I've got time, I make paskalya corek (plaited Easter bread) which has the mastic & mahlep (ground cherry stones) in it. Smells unbelievable straight out of the oven.

Now back to man food - kokorec (kokoretsi in Greek?). A sheep's pluck (heart, lungs & liver) cut into chucks, skewered & wrapped in the small intestine, spit grilled over charcoal, cut off the skewer & finished on a hot plate with parsley, served in bread. The best takeaway food I've ever eaten.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

sbd said:


> I wooed my wife with the fig version of this, and even now have a jar in the fridge.


Ah yes, forgot about the fig one.



sbd said:


> The pine resin (mastic, cam sakiz in Turkish) is lovely too.


I think I may have my facts wrong and the mastiha I was referring to is this pine resin.



sbd said:


> If I've got time, I make paskalya corek (plaited Easter bread) which has the mastic & mahlep (ground cherry stones) in it. Smells unbelievable straight out of the oven.
> 
> Now back to man food - kokorec (kokoretsi in Greek?). A sheep's pluck (heart, lungs & liver) cut into chucks, skewered & wrapped in the small intestine, spit grilled over charcoal, cut off the skewer & finished on a hot plate with parsley, served in bread. The best takeaway food I've ever eaten.


Yep, and all that too! The Greeks reckon they introduced the Turks to it all (along with the kafe) but quite poosibly it was the other way around after 400 years of Turkish occupation and all (shhh!)


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Man food.... for vegetarians? Trust me, I have fed this to some of the manliest men I know, and they loved it.

Piping hot chilli beans.
Onion, Garlic, fresh chilli + mexican chilli powder, Tinned tomato, tinned kidney beans, sweet chilli sauce, and cocoa powder ( I put a bit too much cocoa in this batch, hence the brown colour.)









Spicy Salsa. 
This salsa is kiwi fruit, tomato, fresh chilli, capsicum and juice of one lime. 









Tasty cheese, beans, salsa all wrapped up in a tortilla with some sour cream. 









I know, you're thinking this is all a bit metrosexual, but it's good shit, wards off vampires too, and pretty much anyone the next day when you'll be farting like a trooper lol.


----------



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

YakAtak said:


> Man food.... for vegetarians? Trust me, I have fed this to some of the manliest men I know, and they loved it.
> 
> Piping hot chilli beans.
> Onion, Garlic, fresh chilli + mexican chilli powder, Tinned tomato, tinned kidney beans, sweet chilli sauce, and cocoa powder ( I put a bit too much cocoa in this batch, hence the brown colour.)
> ...


It wouldnt be so metrosexual if you at least added some fkn meat into it!!!
Would a couple of handfull of beef mince hurt? and while we're on the topic of man food, lets piss that kiwi fruit off aye!
Anyway, it was nearly bloody awesome!!!!

Musty


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

That looks so good my head would be telling me it's got meat in it anyway.

If it makes you fart it's got to be good!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

This qualify?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> This qualify?


I want some
I hope your secret santa got some


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have watched to much man vs food lately, so now I am waiting for my charcoal BBQ smoker to be delivered! Bring on 8 hr slow cooked ribs!!
Report to follow early 2013


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

anselmo said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > This qualify?
> ...


It's the shit! It really does have a fair bite unlike other chilli chocolate I've had before, doesn't have any Tabasco flavour though, just the spice. Not sure where it came from but my sister gave it to me and she's just returned from the US, figure she bought it there....probably somewhere between the handguns and cross bows.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Barrabundy said:
> ...


ssshh thems fightin' words


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Texas BBQ brisket. OOOOOOOOOHHHH YES! Smokey, flavourful and falls apart in the mouth. Now this is man food.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Sweet fancy Moses that looks good


----------



## Jumpstart (Jun 4, 2011)

I made a burger yesterday it was awesome "I called it my BABY because after it I felt pregnant!!! heres the pics


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I love this thread so much I want to marry it. That looks incredible!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

That's the Baby Cheezuz. Jim's gone into a food coma just looking.

1000000 points for making your own buns.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

patwah said:


> How in the name of all thats deep fried, did you bite into that burger?


He's part snake.


----------



## kpac (Sep 27, 2011)

3kg of, some of the worlds best beef, to say goodbye to 2012. 1 hour to medium rare, and i'm salivating already.....


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

This was my Christmas lunch.....it's a 3 legged lamb.

Butcher forgot to pass on the message to apprentice that it was a special order and he swiped a leg for another customer when the shop ran out of stock. There was still enough to feed the hungry hoards.....and it tasted no different surprisingly.

Photo was taken very early on in the 4hr cooking process. Garlic cloves poked into it all around, lovingly rubbed down with salt before starting, regularly basted with mix of lemon juice, fresh rosemary, cracked pepper, oregano, garlic, olive oil using a brush consisting of a big bunch of rosemary.

When on the plate, smothered with creamy home made tzatziki, mmmm.

We still had the usual glazed ham accompaniment.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Barrabundy said:


> This was my Christmas lunch.....it's a 3 legged lamb.
> 
> Butcher forgot to pass on the message to apprentice that it was a special order and he swiped a leg for another customer when the shop ran out of stock. There was still enough to feed the hungry hoards.....and it tasted no different surprisingly.
> 
> ...


Bastard. You are off the Christmas card list.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

nezevic said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > This was my Christmas lunch.....it's a 3 legged lamb.
> ...


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

2 whole garlic bulbs, pulled apart into cloves, 6 sprigs rosemary, 6 thyme stalks.
half on bottom of deep dish massive baking pan, half on top of the meat.

1 whole 13kg spring lamb from New England area, deboned and rubbed in salt, pepper and olive oil after slashing lines in all the fat areas with a very sharp knife.

1/2 bottle 14 year old cab sav poured over the top.

seal pan with baking paper followed by 2 layers of aluminium foil.

preheat fan forced oven to maximum heat.

whack the pan in and then immediately reduce heat to 130 degrees.

Cook all night then all morning then open for Christmas Lunch and enjoy with the rest of the bottle of cab sav.

Sorry no photo of the final dish, didn't last long enough.

NYE today is with my mate Hassan in his apartment overlooking the bridge. There's a whole lamb on the spit here on his verandah but you've seen plenty of that sort of trashy food coma inducing porn from Con so I thought I'd show you some of the other more sophisticated fare we're padding out our BMI's with tonight...



















I wish I could stay conscious enough to remember nights like these. Hope you all enjoy your NYE celebrations and may NYD bring all good things to you and your families.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Oops forgot to mention the yeeros mix is with wagyu beef...fecken good!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I spy some onion in that yero too! better than the skinny steaks and snags I'll be dishing out to the guests tonight.


----------



## Jumpstart (Jun 4, 2011)

patwah said:


> How in the name of all thats deep fried, did you bite into that burger?


Hehehe I tried just biting into the beast but yea it was way to big, so I cut in half and started on the corners..

Afterwards I felt like I was about to passout from food, it was something weird and wonderfull and the same time


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

nezevic said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > This was my Christmas lunch.....it's a 3 legged lamb.
> ...


That's ok he's back on mine 
(hoping for an invite)


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I got a smoker last birthday but I've never used it. I might have to give that a shot. Stand by for a name change to BigScater...


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

BigGee said:


> Dinner last night:
> 
> Ribs. Two racks, spiced rub (classified) applied the previous night (left overnight to absorb), removed from fridge to start cooking at room temperature, smoked with Hickory and Mesquite mix and slow cooked for 5 hours. While cooking, every 45 minutes there was a "mop" of Apple Cider Vinegar and Olive Oil (60/40 mix) sprayed onto both sides of the meat. Last 30 minutes they were put in foil.
> 
> After the slow cooking, grilled with spicey BBQ sauce applied.


Squidette and I were lucky enough to partake in the ribs - they were truly amazing. When I got home later that evening I did a fart that smelled like hickory smoke, paprika and BBQ sauce, and it made my mouth water. 8)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I am going to print his topic out and make a recipes book out of it to present to my wife on my birthday. If I could get her to cook me one of these dishes in lieu of a present for those special occasions I'd die happy.....well it would definitely contribute to me dying.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

And that beer looks so cold and tasty. The perfect accompaniment to those ribs.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

So, I'm guessing the mopping with cider every 45 minutes requires consumption of same for full communion with the meal?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

My head was in yum mode, details are mere details.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

BigGee said:


> My beloved frau gave me a two door hot smoker for Christmas.
> 
> Dinner last night:
> 
> ...


Ohh baby, you're speakin my language.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Those two racks would do me nicely thank you.



Bertros said:


> What on earth does a two door smoker look like?


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm in love with your rack Gee


----------



## Deefer (May 12, 2012)

kayakone said:


> Looks a Iittle fattening?
> 
> I'm having steamed brocolli stalks and fresh squeezed orange juice.


the topic was man food....and sadly by the looks of it your not alowed in here...


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Stay tuned, I got a present in the mail today...


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Some of the specialty chilli sauce shops in the deep south of USA are better than tackle shops. I remember coming back with various bottles many years ago, the one which stick in my mind was this one, purely for the name!

http://www.hotsauceworld.com/hotsauces.html


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

scater said:


> Stay tuned, I got a present in the mail today...


YES!
I know what's next. A dozen or two chickens will be sacrificing their arms. Just a shame you have to mail order that stuff. What if everyone in AUS wanted to make wings. Do you have enough chicken reserves? Chicken and bacon, these are things to talk to your government about.

I'm a purist, myself. I like just the Crystal/butter bath over any Franks, add some cayenne and then chile flake to the mix for some more layers. I hope you're doing a taste comp chicken bash.
And bravo on the Blue Cheese. Ranch is for Hippies.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Yep I'll be doing a wings showdown. Ideally, for the sake of tradition I'd like to do it while watching the super bowl but by then I'll be back in Aurukun where beer is not allowed so it'll have to be sooner. Gonna need some corn bread too.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Well. Just finished a mountain of hotwings, blue cheese dressing, cornbread muffins and honey butter. I think I may have a new standard accompaniment for when the boys are around for sports and beers. These were made with the bottle sauces and the wings were deep fried with a light flour coating. The muffins were made with a recipe from the Internet ( http://www.sbs.com.au/food/recipe/671/Corn-bread ) and were excellent - light and fluffy. The Frank's sauce was a little saltier and a little less hot than I would have liked but otherwise delicious.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

There oughta be a law against sharing pix like that.
Well done.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Pizzaza!










Take sand :










And clay










Make a base using ironbark posts and corrugated iron










Fill it with sand.

Make a mould from sand and cover with clay




























Once dry, remove sand and light fire.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

Thats some quality work there JF


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

patwah said:


> Jf, any idea how much clay, sand you used in teh build?
> 
> Ive been looking at these things for ages, not to mention inspired by Gee's Smoker. Im about to embark on a cheap smoker build as well.


A ute load and a trailer load.

No idea really as we sourced it all on site. To build the base like we did, probably 1m3 of sand and a few bags of clay (you are meant to use a 70:30 sand:clay mix).
I've been thinking about building a smoker too.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome family project JF. Hope the pizza was good.

Very interesting link Patwah. Make sure you write up your build experiences. I think i need to build one.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

badmotorfinger said:


> Awesome family project JF. Hope the pizza was good.
> 
> Very interesting link Patwah. Make sure you write up your build experiences. I think i need to build one.


I reckon I can knock one up tomorrow. Not as fancy as those ones, but it will work. The burner is going to be the hardest part.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Marshmallows.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Gee, a lot of man food has gone down while I wasn't watching. I love the oven JF, a whole lot more satisfaction out of that compared to the overpriced ones at Bunnies!

Over the last few weeks I've been treated to a few man food meals also. Surprisingly I've still come home a few kg lighter.

Here are a few pics.


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

my wife cooked me a creamy chicken, bacon and mushroom pasta with massive chunks of bacon


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

Easy eggs:

http://www.youtube.com/user/HowToBasic?feature=watch


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

starling said:


> Easy eggs:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/HowToBasic?feature=watch


Are they man food?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Built the BBQ smoker today. Took about 2 hours, cost about $1 for the tek screws.
Chicken was awesome, can't wait to cook the 4.5kg brisket I've got sitting in the fridge. Wonder if there will be leftovers?


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

Peppered steak with corn on the cob and steamed veggies


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> Built the BBQ smoker today. Took about 2 hours, cost about $1 for the tek screws.
> Chicken was awesome, can't wait to cook the 4.5kg brisket I've got sitting in the fridge. Wonder if there will be leftovers?


Pictures?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> Built the BBQ smoker today. Took about 2 hours, cost about $1 for the tek screws.
> Chicken was awesome, can't wait to cook the 4.5kg brisket I've got sitting in the fridge. Wonder if there will be leftovers?


Did you make the 200l drum version? I want photos of the brisket when it's done...please!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Theme of the day - JF's pictures of the smoker


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

All I can gather is that's a place in QLD.
So what made the school and spices interesting and specific to Mudgeraba?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Man food in progress.









Light fire in Drum early this morning. Wait for it to die down to coals. Drum is an old 44 suitably modified. Fire basket is a couple of old oven racks as a base with some wire mesh used to form the basket. Held together with fencing wire.









Rub 5kg brisket with paprika, salt, cumin, hot paprika and garlic powder.









Place brisket in Drum. The rack is an old stainless steel fridge rack cut to fit. Held up on 4 Tek screws, the only new parts used.









Place lid on smoker. Lid was also laying around. The bung is out during cooking and is replaced to put the fire out. The bit of firewood holds the lid down.









3 of these around the base control airflow and therefore heat. These teks were recycled and the bits of tin are exactly that.

I do need to get a thermometer for it which will significantly increase the cost from $1.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks good JF. The smoker and brisket. How did it taste?

Where did you get the wood grain gravity mass adjustment device on top?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

That is a thing of beauty and function. A pizza/bread oven and smoker in the same shot.
Oh the slab of beef was pretty too.


>


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

badmotorfinger said:


> Looks good JF. The smoker and brisket. How did it taste?
> 
> Where did you get the wood grain gravity mass adjustment device on top?


I'll tell you tonight. The chook we did was awesome though.

The WGGMAD was sourced locally, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I probably should be asking this on a smoking forum but may as well ask here since it's the topic of the moment.

Having used neither, what is the difference between a kettle webber and the 44 gallon drum cookers?

Is there a certain temp required to kill any bugs?

I have access to a webber in a matter of minutes, have the ability to knock up a drum one also...but I'll need to measure and think and walk around a bit.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Craig can you adopt me?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Our household is very hungry now after inspecting those photos, Do you need help to eat all that?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

BB you can do the same thing in a big weber. You just need to use indirect cooking. have a look here... viewtopic.php?f=16&t=51719&start=90#p614702

You need to go over 75 or 85 deg (can't remember which) for a minimum of several minutes to kill most bugs in food. The cooking of brisket takes hours and is fully cooked at about 110deg.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> Our household is very hungry now after inspecting those photos, Do you need help to eat all that?


Anyone who is here by 6pm can share 
It's smelling bloody good right now.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

4:30pm.
It's not burnt, that's just the colour.
Just had tastings and wow.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

nezevic said:


> BB you can do the same thing in a big weber. You just need to use indirect cooking. have a look here... viewtopic.php?f=16&t=51719&start=90#p614702
> 
> You need to go over 75 or 85 deg (can't remember which) for a minimum of several minutes to kill most bugs in food. The cooking of brisket takes hours and is fully cooked at about 110deg.


The only big difference would be quantity. WIth a webber doing indirect cooking you generally have coals on either side and meat in middle. Can't have meat directly over the coals as there is not enough clearance and you will be 'direct' cooking. This leaves you with limited cooking space, enough for 4-6 pers but not much more.

With the ugly, dirty smoker you have a much larger grill area. Effectively the whole diameter of the drum and you have so much clearance you can do 2 cooking levels by inserting extra grill. All of a sudden you can cook for 10-12 peers easy. The other benefit is that the meat juices can now drip down direct to coals and vaporise all adding to the flavour.

Imagine having half a pig on top rack dripping down on bacon wrapped beef brisket dripping down onto hot coals and being vaporised only to once again apply its flavours to meat. Now you are cooking. I'm hungry.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

Redheads BBQ beads from Woolworths. I have done it with an entire 5kg brisket. Exactly how you mention lazybugger. Meat on one side, coals on the other. Add 6 coals per hour to keep the heat at the right temp. I used this site as a guide... http://amazingribs.com/recipes/beef/texas_brisket.html does it work? yes. Was it awesome? YES

You will be surprised how few coals you need to keep it at the right temperature. I made a massive coals stack, then had to remove heaps to get the temp low enough.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

patwah said:


> badmotorfinger said:
> 
> 
> > nezevic said:
> ...


Reasonably priced denim shorts, smoker vapours, afternoon nap mmmmmmmm


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Ebay or gumtree will also have some local 'home brew' charcoal suppliers.

If you have not already, visit the aussie bbq forum. Don't go on empty stomach.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Didn't take any.
To be honest, the flavor was great but it was overcooked.
Next time I'll cut the cooking time down. I just wasn't confident in my new BBQ holding temps (which it did great).
I make my own charcoal, but I'm surrounded by limitless wood and no neighbours.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

patwah said:


> badmotorfinger said:
> 
> 
> > patwah said:
> ...


And if you do whilst bearded up you're modern mans version of Ned Kelly


----------



## baitfishin (Mar 8, 2011)

im eating shirataki noodles, raw fish, tempeh, home made 'habenero/pickled lemon sauce', roo steak and burgers, big sea mullet fillets, lamb steaks, and dead cows in all their different forms, and tons of leafy greens.

out go the carbs.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Any chance a recipe for the home made sauce? A photo will suffice if its a secret family recipe handed down through generations.


----------



## baitfishin (Mar 8, 2011)

Barrabundy said:


> Any chance a recipe for the home made sauce? A photo will suffice if its a secret family recipe handed down through generations.


if i told you, id have to kill you.... :lol:

a couple of handfulls of habs. 
2 cloves strong garlic
2 pickled lemons
1 lime.
1 desert spoon sugar
1 teaspoon salt. (or to taste)
1/4 cup of white vinegar.
1/2 cup water.

boil habs and garlic in water, salt and sugar.
when water is nearly cooked away, blend habs.
when pulp cools to room temp, add vinegar and blend again.
now add pickled lemons, lime juice and blend.

if result needs more salt, add.(you just gotta taste it scaredy..
if it needs to be more runny, add some more vinegar.
if it needs more lemon, add some lemon juice or another pickled lemon.

magnificent stuff! cheers.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks, looks like I've got my next project!.....not that I've made a smoker yet either but you've gotta have dreams!


----------



## smurf (Mar 6, 2013)

On one camping trip after a few too many brews, me and 2 mates half filled a camp oven with cooking oil, and deep friend some Lamb chops. 
I can't tell you how it tasted unfortunately, I passed out before then.

I'm also partial to some kangaroo jerky. Buy/acquire some kangaroo fillets, slice it finely and wack it in the dehydrator. 
The marinated fillets work well too.

I knocked up a quick Seafood sort of soup the other night. 5 tomatoes cut fine as/pureed, 2 cups of stock (whatever u've got, i used vegeta), an onion, finely diced, 3 garlic cloves, salt n pepper, and saffron for colour (i used tumeric, same shit) . Simmer that for 15 odd mins until it thickens. Then throw in half a kg of mussels, shortly followed by some diced fish fillets, I used snapper. 
It's a fairly thick soup by the end of it, almost like a chowder or bisque. Good winter food, and it even impressed the Mrs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

Man food should not impress the Mrs, The first 2 were on the money but you struck out on the last one.


----------



## smurf (Mar 6, 2013)

Hah, gotta win back some browny points at some stage. God knows I need em...


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

smurf said:


> and saffron for colour (i used tumeric, same shit) .


No, not even close


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Righto, someone mentioned saffron - shut it down. This thread's dead.


----------



## smurf (Mar 6, 2013)

Lol it makes the same colour, that's all the saffron does. I didn't notice any different taste.


----------



## baitfishin (Mar 8, 2011)

smurf said:


> Lol it makes the same colour, that's all the saffron does. I didn't notice any different taste.


i recommend habaneros, as they are the same colour also.... 8)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

My cousin whacked together a few of these the other afternoon. Cypriot style haloumi.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

smurf said:


> Lol it makes the same colour, that's all the saffron does. I didn't notice any different taste.


You can't tell the taste of turmeric in a fish soup?


----------



## baitfishin (Mar 8, 2011)

Barrabundy said:


> My cousin whacked together a few of these the other afternoon. Cypriot style haloumi.


can ya smoke that green stuff on em? ;-)

.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

baitfishin said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > My cousin whacked together a few of these the other afternoon. Cypriot style haloumi.
> ...


There was a local woman in her 80s who claimed the herbs the police found in her garden were for traditional cooking.....but the herbs in this cheese are just the supermarket variety....probably could smoke them if you really wanted to.


----------



## baitfishin (Mar 8, 2011)

talk about clangers on supermarket shelves....

youve all heard of bath salts...but some chinese cooking wine is about 47% alcohol, and only costs about $3. no tax. :lol:


----------



## baitfishin (Mar 8, 2011)

http://asset.ninemsn.com.au/img/000/000/290/610/Cheesyburger.jpghttp://asset.ninemsn.com.au/img/000/ ... burger.jpg


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm currently trawling the web for a marinade I can use on kangaroo meat before I turn it into jerky, anyone tried jerky made from anything other than beef? From what I've seen so far I think I'll just stick to whatever the mrs has been using for beef, can't go too far wrong.


----------



## baitfishin (Mar 8, 2011)

trillions of marinades on supermarket shelves. try the asian ones.....in batches.

also, try the new aussie unique fruit varieties popping up.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

waste not, want not


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Ahh, the good old prairie oyster!

Seriously, they do taste alright. When I used to go mustering out west we'd stockpile them in a bucket and cook them up on the gas burner we'd heat the branding irons in and have them for smoko, the dog got the left overs.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

All the NRL teams are doing it.


----------



## smurf (Mar 6, 2013)

Barrabundy said:


> I'm currently trawling the web for a marinade I can use on kangaroo meat before I turn it into jerky, anyone tried jerky made from anything other than beef? From what I've seen so far I think I'll just stick to whatever the mrs has been using for beef, can't go too far wrong.


I make my own marinades for Jerky.
I don't really measure anything out, but i used about 1/4 cup of Tamari (Salt reduced soy sauce), you could probaby use a decent soy sauce instead, about 1/8 cup of Worstershire sauce, 1/3 cup warm water, salt, garlic powder, onion powder.

Marinate overnight in the fridge.

Came out great on beef, I don't see why it wouldn't work for Roo.


----------



## smurf (Mar 6, 2013)

oh and some smoked paprika.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

A dead chicken


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah well the dog ended up eating the meat I'd acquired for jerky because I was too busy, too lazy. Next time I find dodgy beef blade for $5/kg I'll buy it for that purpose. Using game meat adds another layer of time and complexity!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

One thing that's areally popular over here with certain game meats is mincing the meat to make jerky out of it.
Given how lean roo is, I think it would work well.


----------



## baitfishin (Mar 8, 2011)

Junglefisher said:


> One thing that's areally popular over here with certain game meats is mincing the meat to make jerky out of it.
> Given how lean roo is, I think it would work well.


cant say ive seen mince jerky.

you cut it with the grain in strips about 1cm thick, marinate it, as simple as salt or as complex as you like. hang the strips till dry. if i was serious about it, id by a small dehydrator or bed mozzie net to hang the meat in the sun and keep flies off. however, flies dont seem to be a problem for some folks... ;-)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> One thing that's areally popular over here with certain game meats is mincing the meat to make jerky out of it.
> Given how lean roo is, I think it would work well.


Yep. It's ground down very fine until its almost like a paste, then they squeeze it out with a gun apparatus (like nezevic's caulking gun sausages) but with a flat nozzle
It's good, not as chewy as whole jerky strips


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Just finished my last jerky batch.... time to go again.....


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

steamed fresh veg with fresh Atlantic salmon smothered in crushed garlic, lemon and dill


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

shadowrunner said:


> steamed fresh veg with fresh Atlantic salmon smothered in crushed garlic, lemon and dill


No. No goddammit. Man food is what this thread about. This is not man food you blouse-wearing poodle-walker.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

scater said:


> shadowrunner said:
> 
> 
> > steamed fresh veg with fresh Atlantic salmon smothered in crushed garlic, lemon and dill
> ...


Wave walker. At least insult him properly


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Whoah, let's not say things we can't take back.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Making rabbit pie from Snowshoe rabbits (variegated hare). Bacon, rabbit, onion, herbs and some carrot. Suet pastry.


----------



## baitfishin (Mar 8, 2011)

anselmo said:


> Junglefisher said:
> 
> 
> > One thing that's areally popular over here with certain game meats is mincing the meat to make jerky out of it.
> ...


man food....not baby food!!! hell, you sposed ta chew jerky!!

bloody baby jerky. what will they think of next?!!


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

scater said:


> shadowrunner said:
> 
> 
> > steamed fresh veg with fresh Atlantic salmon smothered in crushed garlic, lemon and dill
> ...


so you are telling me Atlantic salmon fresh of the boat and seasoned is not man food, I'll remember that when you put up your tasteless barra WITHOUT seasoning or a sauce 

Or is it the garden grown fresh veg that you object to (careful, if you eat too much man food you will end up looking like me (ROUND))


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

shadowrunner said:


> scater said:
> 
> 
> > shadowrunner said:
> ...


If its farmed Atlantic salmon, yes


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> Making rabbit pie from Snowshoe rabbits (variegated hare). Bacon, rabbit, onion, herbs and some carrot. Suet pastry.


Save the feet, good for dry flies


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

anselmo said:


> Junglefisher said:
> 
> 
> > Making rabbit pie from Snowshoe rabbits (variegated hare). Bacon, rabbit, onion, herbs and some carrot. Suet pastry.
> ...


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

"Two men have been arrested for trafficking offences. It is believed the two men were part of a macabre scheme involving the trafficking of animal parts between Canada and Ireland for use in what is believed to be a fly-fishing ritual"

I can see the headlines now :lol:


----------



## baitfishin (Mar 8, 2011)

> so you are telling me Atlantic salmon fresh of the boat and seasoned is not man food, I'll remember that when you put up your tasteless barra WITHOUT seasoning or a sauce
> 
> Or is it the garden grown fresh veg that you object to (careful, if you eat too much man food you will end up looking like me (ROUND))





> If its farmed Atlantic salmon, yes


[/quote][/quote][/quote]

if farmed Atlantic Salmon is eaten as sushimi, with wasabi and soy sauce.....does it then become man food? (god i hope so....my sexuality is being questioned!!) :shock:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

baitfishin said:


> > so you are telling me Atlantic salmon fresh of the boat and seasoned is not man food, I'll remember that when you put up your tasteless barra WITHOUT seasoning or a sauce
> >
> > Or is it the garden grown fresh veg that you object to (careful, if you eat too much man food you will end up looking like me (ROUND))
> 
> ...


[/quote][/quote]

if farmed Atlantic Salmon is eaten as sushimi, with wasabi and soy sauce.....does it then become man food? (god i hope so....my sexuality is being questioned!!) :shock:[/quote]
I would have thought being twice deep fried with a liberal dose of black and gold sweet chilli sauce might get you close.


----------



## baitfishin (Mar 8, 2011)

.

raw, no utensils and washed down with beer?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

baitfishin said:


> .
> 
> raw, no utensils and washed down with beer?


Bear grills style? Then possibly....


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Junglefisher said:
> ...


The Usual


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> "Two men have been arrested for trafficking offences. It is believed the two men were part of a macabre scheme involving the trafficking of animal parts between Canada and Ireland for use in what is believed to be a fly-fishing ritual"
> 
> I can see the headlines now :lol:


You left out dismemberment of Thumper


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

nezevic said:


> baitfishin said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


If you catch it with your bare hands wearing nothing but a modesty pouch you wove yourself from materials scavenged from the natural boundaries of the watershed in question ... More possibly


----------



## baitfishin (Mar 8, 2011)

anselmo said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > baitfishin said:
> ...


 :lol: modesty pouch....

"im lettin it ALL hang out.."
kramer....


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Christos Anesti!

12.8kg Lamb on spit. 3 generations enjoy the love today - Grandfather, Father and number 3 son finish Orthodox Easter Church service at 3am, Father breathalysed and told Holy Communion doesn't count as alcohol by smiling police lady at 3:20am, 40 day fast broken at 3:45am with MEAT, EGGS, CHEESE and other items rich in vitamin "C" (Cholesterol). Washed down with 150 lashes (James Squire pale ale). Snoring by 4am, woken by alarm at 7am, lamb doing it's thing by 7:30am.

Only number 3 son has enough Man Food guts to join us old farts around the spit so early, enjoying his milk and koulouria while we down coffee and koulouria, the other 4 offspring will be up and around soon no doubt when the missus gets stirring for the morning chores before the 40 relos join us fur lunch.

Sigh. Life is gooooooooooooooooood but much better with lamb.









One day God willing I'll finish the woodfire oven whose base you see to the left there.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Alithos anesti.

Glad you didn't let the team down wrassemagnet. Currently waiting for the mrs to drag herself out of bed so we can head to my oldies for the big lunch. No lamb on spit for us this year, not enough people to eat it all. Enjoy.

Ps. Where are the little shot glasses....to early for Ouzo?


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Ahh Con, those little shot glasses were the reason I only just woke up


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Righto, I've bummed a coal-fired weber kettle bbq for the weekend and am determined to cook a pork belly somehow.

Seeing as I've never used one of these kettle bbqs before, and never cooked a pork belly, does anyone have any suggestions for what to do? Should I try get some smoke happening, should I use a rub, marinade/sauce?

I know that regardless of what I do it'll taste good because pork belly is mostly fat and fat is bad for you and everything that tastes good is bad for you.

The pork belly isn't going to be main fare, it's just an edible experiment at this stage with lamb being the main event.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2013)

use a rub for the cooking part, apply the marinade at the end to caramelise or after you've taken it off. Especially if it's sugar based otherwise the sugars will burn before the meat is cooked.

We really like a crushed fennel seed and salt rub on pork. tastes awesome.

We also throw woody herbs (rosemary and the like) on the coals to make this awesome flavoured smoke that coats the meats. Really really good with lamb or beef.


----------



## tomsie (Jul 25, 2008)

Tip 2Tablespoons of salt, peppercorns & brown sugar + 1 teaspoon of coriander seeds & cinnamon 4 cloves and 2star anise into a mortar - pound the crap out of it and rub all over your belly (the pork one that is)

Fire up the weber and once the flame settles hit the coals with an air compresser of leaf blower for a couple of minutes to really get things kicking along (you want it HOT)

Let the fire sit for 15min (lid off) then throw a couple of bigish handfuls of wet hickory chips on the coles, put the rack on and load up the belly

Once the smoke mellows out close the top vent on the weber and give it a quick light spray with the hose (like 30seconds) to drop the temp quickly, open the top vent agian and drink 6 beers

Rip it out and wrap in a double layer of foil for another 6 beers then either pass out or eat


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Half a pork belly.

Marinated overnight with lime juice, garlic, salt, pepper, olive oil, rosemary...all ground up in mortar and pestle.

Cooked in a weber kettle bbq for 4 hrs and smoked with hickory wood chips.

Took the skin off about half an hour earlier and put it into the oven to try crisp it up.

Smokey flavour was nice but I would have liked something juicy/caramalised on the outside as well.

The meat was on the dry side and the skin, although it went crispy, didn't have that juicey layer of fat underneath it like it would have if left on the belly. The skin was still chewy when I took it off the meat so it was a bit of a compromise either way...chewy skin/juicey underside or crispy skin/dry underside.

A bit dissapointing to be honest but will try again with the other half by cooking quicker on a hotter fire like a steak. Might try melaleuca wood for a honey smokey flavour next time rather than the hickory chips I bought.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2013)

Beef burgundy was on the menu tonight served with mash.
The leftovers are going to make great pies tomorrow night
I'll take some pics of the pie tomorrow


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

No pics but....
Pork shoulder ($2.50 /kg) - also the only way to buy pork with the skin on here.
Rub the flesh with a rub - I used garlic salt, paprika, cumin, cajun and some other stuff.
In the smoker for 6 hours with a bit of smoke here and there.
Then into the oven at 220C for 2 hours.
Flesh literally fell apart and the crackling was awesome. At 5kg per roast, it was good for several meals.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Not really in the same league as some of the hard core man food described above but......that fine chicken establishment is bringing back that burger comprising of a piece of bacon between two chicken fillets...no bread.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Bacon pancakes.

Dough, bacon, more dough over the top, cook, eat.

Sorry, blurry pic


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

BigGee said:


> Junglefisher said:
> 
> 
> > No pics but....
> ...


Big roasts. Not sure what temp I had the Bradley at.

Tonight was rump steak, fried eggs and wood fired pizza (home made).


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

It's national taco day!
Maybe some lengua (tongue), cabeza (head) and buche (pig throat) tacos will fit in this thread as opposed to the average jock-smelling mince versions.

It's lunch time, now, so I've got time to think. I've got left over Spanish rice, Cuban beans and Polish sausage for now. I'm very progressive and open minded.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Zed said:


> It's national taco day!
> Maybe some lengua (tongue), cabeza (head) and buche (pig throat) tacos will fit in this thread as opposed to the average jock-smelling mince versions.
> 
> It's lunch time, now, so I've got time to think. I've got left over Spanish rice, Cuban beans and Polish sausage for now. I'm very progressive and open minded.


Careful, you'll be accused of being a Mexican

Oops too late ...


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

PM Gatesy


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Beer and bacon milkshake.....gourmet version (maybe not so man food after all)

http://www.townsvillebulletin.com.au/li ... 6742642375


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> Beer and bacon milkshake.....gourmet version (maybe not so man food after all)
> 
> http://www.townsvillebulletin.com.au/li ... 6742642375


Bah! Piping hot beer and croutons
The breakfast of champions


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

MAN FOOD: Homemade maple-cured bacon smoked over apple wood.



Thick-sliced, maple-cured, apple-smoked bacon



CAVE MAN FOOD

Whole BBQ venison ribs. I didn't have a bone saw to butcher it properly. I also thought it would be funny to put a Fred Flintstone-sized portion on the table.



ULTIMATE MAN FOOD

Seared pork loin, larded with bacon and wrapped in a Korean chili-marinated bacon weave and apple-smoke BBQ'd


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Doug hasn't been fishing, he's been barbequing!
Whatever feeds the tribe.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Doug that photo just blocked one of my arteries, lucky it's in my brain and there's plenty of redundancy there


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I think it's getting close to that time of year where the diets go out the window and the hard core man feasting begins.....and this thread is the bible!


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> I think it's getting close to that time of year where the diets go out the window and the hard core man feasting begins.....and this thread is the bible!


Amen.


----------



## baitfishin (Mar 8, 2011)

The Japs and the Chinese look at us as uncivilised for a variety of reasons. One example they cite is our use of 'weapons' to eat food...cutting knife and stabbing fork. They use 'civilised' chop stix.

On the weekend we visited some Iraqi friends of ours and they prepared a traditional feast. Some sort of red spicy soup i dont know the name of, pickled veges with whole pickled chilli, fragrant jasmine rice (TAJ brand, its the bomb!), bottled pickled chilli, home made tabouli, Afghanistan bread (get some of that fellas..wow!) washed down with minted black tea.

However, the 'piece de resistance' was the veges and freshly minced beef grilled over on open BBQ ...authentic, original 'kebabs!

The long sword like skewers which are about 2 and a half feet long are wrapped with fresh seasoned mince and grilled. The veges; halved tomatoes and halved onions are also skewered and cooked over the coals!

We have some photos but i havent uploaded them yet, but here is a link showing exactly what i mean;

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/2013/0 ... -the-kebab

Wow, i ate so much i nearly shit myself! It was plain but beautiful.

One wonders what the Japs and Chinese think of the process....


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I reckon just the drink would have filled me up....is she still alive?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I don't know quite how to break this to you, but that recipe aired on *Two Fat Ladies*, the cooking show back in 2002.
http://www.cookingchanneltv.com/shows/two-fat-ladies/100f/food-in-the-wild.html
..and I've wanted to make it since!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Pulled pork for Australia Day. It's my first try at one of these so we'll see. I'll post more piccies during the day as it smokes.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Got some Elk tenderloin and Pork ribs in the smoker.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

We went to friends for dinner last night and it was pulled lamb shoulder on the menu.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Why did your mind go there I wonder? That's the shoulder and upper leg, with the skin still on.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

patwah said:


> scater said:
> 
> 
> > Why did your mind go there I wonder? That's the shoulder and upper leg, with the skin still on.
> ...


I thought the same thing and I don't have issues ...

Faaark scaters arm is really pasty white and spotty 
And what's he doing to that pancake with BBQ rub on it?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm trying to hit 225deg farenheit but she's running a little hot right now which apparently is not unusual for the Weber Smoky Mountain when they're new. It's steady on 253. I'm anticipating 9-10 hours at this point but once again it's my first go so we'll see.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

patwah said:


> Nice, good to see the Maverick getting a run too (have you seen the 733 model with in-built moose temps?)
> 
> Good luck!


Just looked it up, sweeeet. Gotta love gadgets.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Three hours in and looking good:


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

That's looking good mate, the smoker looks great too. Ive definitely outgrown my little bbq, love to upgrade to something like that. Pulled pork is delicious with a nice crunchy coleslaw on fresh white bread roll.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Bigdyl said:


> That's looking good mate, the smoker looks great too. Ive definitely outgrown my little bbq, love to upgrade to something like that. Pulled pork is delicious with a nice crunchy coleslaw on fresh white bread roll.


Funny you should say that, as it's exactly what we're having!


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice. Last time I did pulled pork while it was smoking away outside I cooked the rind inside in the oven to make nice crackling, then crumbled that over the pulled pork after it was pulled. F yeah it was so good


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Just hit the 10 hour mark. It's been sitting on 181 for roughly three years according to my stomach. Looks amazing through the vents.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

12 hours later and worth every second!


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Quick, call an ambulance, I'm drowning! In drool


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

It was awesome. Took much longer than I expected. It seemed to have two stalls, one at about 160 and another at 180. It sat on 180 for deadset 4 hours and by 8:30pm everyone was pretty hungry and I was a bit fed up so I decided to do the fork test and sure enough she was ready to go. Easily the best pulled pork I've ever had - smoky, juicy and all of the bones pulled out pretty much clean. Meat comas all round. My brother made the apple slaw and the only thing I would have changed was to make a vinegary dip next time instead of the sweet BBQ sauce. Ribs next I reckon.

I've been following the info on this site pretty well religiously and it's been great: http://amazingribs.com/index.html


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Kudos!
Thats some good lookin hog.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

This rack went into the smoker a couple of hours ago...


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh yeah. Niiiice rack!

I did some carnitas recently. I cut up a pork shoulder into 6-8cm chunks and rubbed on a salt cumin chile powder rub and browned in a hot pan then into a slow cooker with some onions and topped off w the fat/rind. Cooked that 7hrs w no added liquid. Pulled thw xhunks out and placed them on a sheet pan with just an easy squash w a fork. Into the broiler for 5 min turn pieces and baste w rendwred fat from slow cooker and 5 more min in broiler. Serve w guacamole cilantro chopped onion lime juice hot sauce in a tortilla and a fine german/mexican lager. You can side w rice and or beans but thats just added carbs. F'n fantastic! Really authentic flavor w/o the whole frying the chunks in lard part.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Pics?!?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

No sorry. Trust me. Try it. So good your mama would habla espanol.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

When you say broiler, is that an overhead grill?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Right. Just want to crisp it up like it would if fried.
I think anselmo's has a salamander you could use.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

6 day old chilled whole wild goat leg....slow cooked on the bbq....bowhunted by me and a fellow AKFF'er......mmmmmmmmyum!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Goat isnt for everyone. 
How do you serve it? Could you eat it gyro stlyle?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

To be honest zed I see no difference between rump and goat...its slightly more stringinger....but if could is a curry or slow gyro it will melt in your mouth.....if you ever come to OZ ill do my best to serve you everything that moves down under thats either a feral or have permits for


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Deal. I know some really proficient roadkillers on here that could help out. Haha.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Zed said:


> Deal. I know some really proficient roadkillers on here that could help out. Haha.


Can I get their contact details?

I have a salamander sitting idle at the moment


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

And after


Pretty damn good but I'll use a homemade sauce next time. They were in the smoker for about 4 hours.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Im hungry just lookin at it!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Breakfast roll


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

That rack turned out looking great. I can smell it. Wish I had it for breakfast.

Whats on that sausage roll? I like the residue on the foil. Shows the quality.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Smoking can be habit-forming...


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I just finished a mixed grill at the Darwin Airport Bistro and man what a feast of artery bursting goodness it was!!
350 grams of rib fillet cooked to perfection with two fried eggs perched atop, a nice big buffalo sausage and topped off with bacon and friked tomatoes on a bed of chips......and deep fried onion rings.

The buffalo sausage was the lure and the whole meal was the highlight......awesome to say the least.

I will get back on the yak next weekend and see if i can flush the arteries clean again.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I went to a Brazilian restaurant (that doesnt mean shaved) for my uncles birthday last w/e.
For a flat rate you get all you can eat buffet style sides and salads and staff comes parading by the tables w spits full of tasty meats. I ate more meat in one sitting than I do in a month.
All sorts of cuts of beef and pork and lamb plus sausages and bacon wrapped variations of chicken and others. It Was Awesome! Brazil knows meat.

Im not one to whip out the phone for pix at a restaurant so just image a carnivore dream with multiple kinds of potatoes and maybe an asperagus spear.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Man food this


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

When the wife is away I'm too lazy to cook

Breakfast roll at 5.30pm


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Thw bread looks too healthy!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

No Waste Tacos de Canitas

I'm trying these real soon



> Carnitas. The undisputed king of the taco cart. The Mexican answer to American pulled pork, at their best they should be moist, juicy, and ultra-porky with the rich, tender texture of a French confit, and riddled with plenty of well-browned crisp edges. Our version is easier than the traditional bucket-of-lard method, and produces results that are juicier and more flavorful.
> 
> Note: Carnitas can be prepared through step 3 up to three days in advance. Pork can be crisped up straight from the refrigerator. You can lower the heat in your salsa verde by removing the seeds from the jalapeños, or omitting them entirely before simmering.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## gooldin (Feb 18, 2014)

anselmo said:


> When the wife is away I'm too lazy to cook
> 
> Breakfast roll at 5.30pm


Oh dear god it's been too long since I've had one of these....off home in July for two weeks, I feel a breakfast roll or two coming on.....and a spicy chicken baguette for lunch!


----------

